# What case do you use and want?



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the classic black one, but I want the red one. What about you?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like my M-Edge platform in pebbled purple leather...  it's comfy for me and versatile.  I would also like to add an Oberon to my collection...  I like the Tree of Life and Avenue of Trees with corners.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the vintage leather OCTO...but I want (and will eventually buy) a Noreve baby blue one...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the original box it came in  

I want an Oberon, Noreve, and Cole Haan


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have 2 Bobarra covers I ADORE a Custom cover I love for personal reasons but will not be using much longer due to concerns and a Javoedge blue croc bookstlye on order.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I use an Oven mitt......LMAO God that's so lame to say out loud.......I have a synthetic leather zip around in the mail though- and an Oberon will soon be outfitting my Kindle [Just got her]. The mitt is just something to pad and protect her until then.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

The oven mitt!!!!!  That is SOOOOO funny.  But I understand the need to protect.  I found a notepad kind of thing wrapped in a synthetic faux leather with a zipper all around at work that was given to me years ago by a drug rep (when they could give such things) that would do a great job of just protecting it.  I'm going to keep it for an emergency because I already have two covers and two on the way!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a JAVOedge in red cherry blossom and it is the perfect case for me, I love the look and the way it holds my kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love M-Edge


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

i just ordered the oberon-gingko in red. but i am currently using the box it came in as my case


----------



## LMD (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the M-edge neoprene sleeve to store it in.  I actually prefer reading with my Kindle "naked" (so to speak)!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an Oberon Avenue of Trees in Fern, and what I REALLY want is an Acanthus Leaves in Fern or Toupe but since they won't make It I am stuck with getting either the Forest or Tree of Life in Green.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I had a beautiful green Oberon World Tree cover, and sold it because my daughters and son-in-law bought me my all-time favorite Avenue of Trees in fern. (The scene pulls me into it, in the same way that a good book draws the reader into it.)  I have seen 4 Oberons in person, and all of them are beautiful. I love the protection that they afford, as well as the book-like feel while holding them.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two Oberons -- Dragonfly Pond in fern green w/corners (my fav) and a purple butterfly w/velcro.  I am thinking about selling the butterfly cover.  It is pretty and my Kindle is very secure in it -- I just like the Dragonfly better.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I love my Javoedge (have the moca cherry blossom flip style).  However, the more I read these boards the more accessories I want for my new baby.  I've been drooling over the oberons and BB bags.  Neither of these would replace my much loved Javoedge......I just like the idea of options, lol


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love my JAVOedge Blue Croc Flip case. My mom loves her JAVOedge Ocean Blue Cherry Blossom Flip case.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

We have the M-Edge GO which we ordered at the same time we ordered our Kindle2. Not being familiar with the Kindle nor all of the accessories, we didn't realize how much we would need and use a reading light. So, we just ordered the M-Edge Platform (Pebbled saddle brown) and the e-Luminator2 light


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an Octo sleeve in Brown, but I would love one in Blue (if I were to get another sleeve) But I'd really love to have a NorEve! Not sure which color I'd pick. I would also like a splash proof case.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a JAVOedge Kimono cover. Loving it.

I want JAVOedge's Cherry Blossom case, but I haven't decided in what color yet. I think I want them all.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I love M-Edge


*I love M-Edge covers, too; I have the M-Edge Prodigy in marbled red leather and the M-Edge Icon in red patent leather. I also love my Oberon gingko (also red).

I'm really trying to refrain from ordering any more covers, at least until or unless Amazon releases the "Kindle 3/4."*


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I have decided I want a Noreve cover.  I am leaning towards the blue one.  Does any one have pictures of their Noreve?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Kindle and M-Edge Go cover are in transit as we talk. I am already looking at other cases, due to the enabling of these boards! I love the Japanese designs on the Javoedge. They look like they are a cover and protector all-in-one. Do they work best over a naked Kindle? My Kindle will soon be skinned.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the New Yorker M-edge and an Oberon. I happily use them both.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Belkin neoprene case, which is working for me. I can't find an Oberon I like well enough to buy...I really like their Seaside journal cover, but don't know how well my Kindle will fit in it...so I'm going to wait til I find something that I really like. In the meantime, I bought a skin to assauge my need to accessorize


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I have the New Yorker M-edge and an Oberon. I happily use them both.


love the new yorker


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an Oberon Red Sun which I absolutely love however, I have been eyeing the New Yorker covers that recently came out.  As someone said earlier, thanks to all the enablers on this board!  What do I need another cover for?  I do have a birthday coming up though, hmmmmmm.  Something for DH to buy!


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My Kindle and M-Edge Go cover are in transit as we talk. I am already looking at other cases, due to the enabling of these boards! I love the Japanese designs on the Javoedge. They look like they are a cover and protector all-in-one. Do they work best over a naked Kindle? My Kindle will soon be skinned.


Hey Jane917,
JAVOedge Flip and Book Style Cases can fit a regular (naked) Kindle and a skinned Kindle.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I use my lime green M-Edge Leisure jacket the most. I just love it!

I want the M-Edge Icon Jacket in Azure and one in Emerald. So pretty!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

First I had the Amazon cover (got my K2 last February and this was the only available cover at the time). Didn't work for me and I recently (and finally!) gave it away to a friend to protect her Kindle while waiting for her Oberon.

I then got the red marbled Prodigy from M-Edge. Didn't like all the extra space which I felt made the whole K2 feel big and bulky. Sold that one pretty fast too.

Then I got my Oberon forest in fern with corners. Long long love story (still on-going!), since early April. But I recently started cheating on my Oberon with the Ruby Sugar Cole Haan Hand-Woven Patent Cover which I also absolutely adore  . It just seems very light after the Oberon, and right now it's my favorite - maybe due to the "new" factor too though  

At some point I also ordered a Polynesian Javoedge flip case too, but have to admit that it has just been laying around without being used - it's beautiful but just not for me, and I should probably sell it here (probably will too), as it is still brand new.

Oh, and I also have an Octo Splash proof case for beach occasions  

So, to recap, I have 1 Oberon, 1 Cole Haan, and 1 Octo "beach" cover. Not counting the Javoedge as it will be gone soon


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the Patagonia and a granny apple green M-Edge Go and I'm not happy with either one!  One of the main reasons I purchased the Kindle was because I didn't like the weight of books in my shoulder bag.  The Go cover is beautiful, but it's like carrying around a hardcover book in weight!  The Patagonia is good protection for the K2 and I like the weight, but it's sloppy, not fitted at all.  

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Fancynancy--

sounds like you probably like to use the kindle best naked.  Have you thought about maybe just getting a skin for it and placing it in a borsabella bag when you aren't using it? or a sleeve, like the OCTO ones?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> Fancynancy--
> 
> sounds like you probably like to use the kindle best naked. Have you thought about maybe just getting a skin for it and placing it in a borsabella bag when you aren't using it? or a sleeve, like the OCTO ones?


Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think I'm the "use it naked" type. I was just looking at the Latitude. It looks perfect for me, but I'm feeling guilty even thinking about buying a 3rd Kindle cover.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have and love my Noreve in Vintage Passion.

Tried Amazons, Oberon, M-edge, Belkin and love the Noreve the best!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an Oberon Peacock in green which I love, love, love.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> I have and love my Noreve in Vintage Passion.
> 
> Tried Amazons, Oberon, M-edge, Belkin and love the Noreve the best!


The leather Noreve? What do you like about it?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had an Oberon, Amazon, and M-edge. Currently I have 2 Bobarra's which I adore, but would love a Cole Hahn leather cover.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> but I'm feeling guilty even thinking about buying a 3rd Kindle cover.


I'd suggest putting your other covers on the buy/sell board and ordering theone your considering  I just snapped up an Oberon off that board and can't wait till it comes in


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> The leather Noreve? What do you like about it?


It's light weight and the rail system they use is in my opinion the BEST system for holding your Kindle secure. Yes it's the Vintage leather which is almost like a suede. Love it!

The only thing I'm not over the moon about is the wallet type slots on the left hand cover, I really have no use for them, but they don't harm anything or interfere so I can live with it.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a red sun Oberon and a sandy vintage Noreve. The Oberon is lovely, but the Noreve is the best. Another fan of the rails here.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Tana, I thought if it was leather, it couldn't be light.  Do you know the weight of the cover?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Casse said:


> I'd suggest putting your other covers on the buy/sell board and ordering theone your considering  I just snapped up an Oberon off that board and can't wait till it comes in


Great idea, Casse! Thanks!


----------

